

Barnes & Noble Nook keeping better pace with Kindle eBook sales than iPad - angstrom
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/barnes-and-noble-nook-competitio/

======
teilo
I went with the Nook for a few reasons: In-store support. ePub is an open
format, supported on Google Books. Support for other book stores besides B&N
(via side-loading and Adobe Digital Editions). SD-Card support. Plus, it's
Android and has a small hacking community.

The newer Kindles are sexier, but there is very little exclusive Kindle
content. Nevertheless, here's hoping that someone hacks the Android Kindle app
to run on a Nook.

------
frossie
I'm not surprised. Anecdotally, I know two people with iPads, and both
subsequently purchased nooks as their dedicated e-reading device for the same
reason: someone else in their household had a nook and they wanted the same
experience.

B&N need to establish a non-US presence for the nook, though, if they really
want to compete with Amazon and Apple.

